# Pizza On The Akorn again



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Six minutes and done!


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

No stone? Just parchment paper? 


Looks good again, except for those dang shrooms again.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Stone is under the parchment.
Thanks


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

MAN, that looks GOOD ! ! !


----------

